# Workout Routine for a Girl



## vrstywrestler (May 17, 2005)

Hi again,
Lot of posts in a short time...anyways.

My wife wants to start working out with me.  She is 20 and about 5'2.  She is thin, but wants to tone her muscles and get very toned abs.  I know nothing about female workout routines.  Can someone help me set one up for her.  We work out at home and have some dumbells and barbells and basic bench. Thanks to whoever helps!

-Aaron


----------



## Todd_ (May 17, 2005)

send me a pic of her and I can evaluate


----------



## vrstywrestler (May 17, 2005)

ur funny!


----------



## BiggerNstronger (May 17, 2005)

Keep it simple, dont work the same bodypart more than once every 3 or 4 days, get a good diet/eating program.   It would work for a guy OR a girl with limited experience/equipment.


----------



## Doublebase (May 18, 2005)

Pilates


----------



## b_reed23 (May 18, 2005)

she can do the same workout that you do....things aren't different for male/female when it comes to weight lifting


----------



## Arnold (May 18, 2005)

vrstywrestler said:
			
		

> Hi again,
> Lot of posts in a short time...anyways.
> 
> My wife wants to start working out with me.  She is 20 and about 5'2.  She is thin, but wants to tone her muscles and get very toned abs.  I know nothing about female workout routines.  Can someone help me set one up for her.  We work out at home and have some dumbells and barbells and basic bench. Thanks to whoever helps!
> ...



Has she ever worked out before? 

How long have you been working out?


----------



## vrstywrestler (May 18, 2005)

she did some aerobics in high school and went to the gym for about a year.  That was about two years ago.

I have been weight training for about 7 years.  I haven't in the last year or so.  I used to wrestle and always weight training for cutting weight.  Now i want to lift for size!


----------



## WATTS (May 18, 2005)

ya try to keep it simple, and focus on diet as well as weights/cardio.  

i am also training a gal as of right now(a friend of mine) but she has her heart set on all the stupid stupid training ideas and she wanted to train abs every day, every bodypart everyother day, cardio 6 days a week and basically starve herself...but i told her if she was going to do this i wasnt ganna train her because she will basically just fuck herself up in the long run.  

so keep it nice and simple...dont train each bodypart more than twice a week. and keep her to a healthy diet..make sure she is eating enough food and not trying to starve herself like the one im training, lol.


----------



## vrstywrestler (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice...it helps


----------



## Arnold (May 18, 2005)

vrstywrestler said:
			
		

> she did some aerobics in high school and went to the gym for about a year.  That was about two years ago.
> 
> I have been weight training for about 7 years.  I haven't in the last year or so.  I used to wrestle and always weight training for cutting weight.  Now i want to lift for size!



okay, so it is fair to say that you are an intermediate/advanced lifter and she is a beginner? Then no she would not want to work out with you and do what you are currently doing. She would want to start out at a beginner level, i.e. a full body, circuit type training hitting the major compound exercises.


----------



## vrstywrestler (May 18, 2005)

thanks for the advice


----------



## joesmooth20 (May 18, 2005)

have her do maybe a 6 day a week training cycle.

day 1 upper body maybe like 2exercises per body part 

day 2 HIIT cardio 20mins 2min warm/cool 

day 3 lower body same as upper 

day 4 HIIT 20 mins 

day 5 upper body same 

day 6 HIIT 20mins

day 7 off with some cheat meals 

just rotae this for like 8-12 weeks sine she is a beginer it's a very basic and easy
routine. It was my first and it helped me loose 85lbs so i know it works.

since you are experience in lifting you could draft something up for her telling her 
what exercises to do for each body part and teach her about trying to get 5 meals 
a day to equal around 1600-1800 cals 

if she is willing I'd suggest and ECA stack also just for some extra help with the cutting.


----------



## Arnold (May 19, 2005)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

> have her do maybe a 6 day a week training cycle.
> 
> day 1 upper body maybe like 2exercises per body part
> 
> ...



something like this would be a good start for her.


----------



## L Armstrong (May 23, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Pilates



JERK!!!!


----------



## willscarletnss (Jun 15, 2011)

*Hi*

Hey,

Aaron its best way to consult a Physical Trainer and follow as per his suggestions.


----------

